# I have a problem.



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a problem, I know, big suprise. We have this sunroom addition built on to the house. There are three walls of windows. I put the bird feeder about 15 feet from the windows so I could watch the birds eating. Last summer, because of heat and AC loss out the windows, hubby covered the windows with the reflective film they use on car windows. It has worked great on keeping sun out in summer. But now when the birds are at the feeders, they see the windows as an extension of the back yard. So when they go to fly away, some they hit the windows. At first it was really bad, 5-10 hitting the windows a day. Now it's down to about 1-2 a day. And since they are just taking off and don't have that much speed built up, they are usually just stunned, and get up and fly away. But I hate listening to them hit. And the cat caught one of the stunned ones. I don't want any getting killed. 
I've tried putting winds chimes in front of the windows, and stickers on the windows. But the windows are so large the birds just avoid that spot, but hit another area of a window. What can I do to keep the birds from hitting the windows? Any idea what else I can put on the windows? But I still want to see out. That's the main reason of having a room of mostly all windows. Please give me some ideas.

Here's a picture to give you an idea about how big the windows.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There are several suggestions in this article I found:

http://www.birdwatchersdigest.com/bwdsite/learn/top10/windowstrikes.php

There are commercially available products as well, and this site has a "build your own" page:

http://www.birdsavers.com/buildyourown.html


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a friend who puts out a LOT of seed, and she gets the same thing happening.Her windows are flush with her house...no addition. Derpie birds.


----------



## kuronekotsukino (Aug 22, 2011)

I've heard of people using silhouettes of birds of prey on the windows to keep birds from flying into them. I think birds get used to them though if you don't move them.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for some good ideas. I'll try a couple and let you know if they work.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

A fishing line lattice will solve your problem without disrupting your view.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like maybe you need a scarecrow.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Unless it's illegal where you are(which it is some places because it's concidered a weed since it can get out of control if you're not careful) a plant called Virgina Creeper is what we have over our large window, the leaves die off in the fall and winter but because there are 1: fewer birds during that time and 2: they've seen it as a wall and not a window all spring and summer. Birds hardly ever crash anymore. I'm sure other plants would work and you wouldn't have to cover the entire window unless you wanted, I'm sure decoratively designing a pattern wouldn't be too hard to show the birds this is a no fly zone, while still letting in sunlight(though, don't haunters burn up or melt when exposed to that dreadful ball of burning gas?) and having a view out.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was at the thrift store this week and found a dozen twirley in the wind things and some hanging things with big colorful beads on them. I plan to hang them in front of the windows at different lengths. But now the temp has dropped to 14 degrees so I don't think I'll get outside to hang them until it warms up a little. Thanks for all the ideas. And yes Spooky1, I did try a scarecrow. But the birds just sat on him while waiting for their turn at the feeder. lol


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

We have a similar issue with our big window/door in the lounge. I have to keep the curtains well across on really sunny days but then even this morning (dull light) we had one smack into the door. Horrible sound isn't it.


----------

